

How do you get notified of replies to your HN comments? - pamelafox

It's really distracting to continuously reload the threads?id=username webpage after I've added a comment, but if someone replies, I do want to know within a reasonable period of time. It seems like Notifo provided a way to get notified of that kind of activity, but from all reports, Notifo is in the process of shutting down. Are there any other services, browser, extensions, hacks, etc?
======
ColinWright
<http://hnnotify.com/>

~~~
designNERD
good looking out

